# Newbie Rising



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 2, 2015)

Dramatic Tension! Anyway, hey everyone. I'm very obviously new here and I'd love to get to know people! I've been looking for a good site to get some feedback on my writings, so here I am! I am a student right now in college, and I'm looking for my purpose in life, so to speak. In the meantime though, I'm working on my ideas and turning them into stories. Beyond that, I work and care for my delightful cat, Gamma. I also live with my parents... bummer.

Anyway, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, Galactic. Welcome to our happy home 

Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So have a look around and get to know us a bit. I think you'll like us :grin:


----------



## musichal (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome, Galactic.  Mine is Jumper, he says hi to Gamma. Look around, have some fun, write some critiques, and don't be shy.  What is your favorite genre?


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey! Thanks you two for the warm welcome! ^_^ My favorite genre is probably Science Fiction or Fantasy. Probably Sci-Fi, haha. I write all sorts of stuff, though, but I only read very specific types of books, depending on the plot and the characterization and whatnot. I'm very picky about my books! I need to read more often, I think, haha.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jun 2, 2015)

Like your title - as long as you're not rising out of a pile of ashes or zombie maggots.


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha thanks!  And nah, I'm rising out of the world of sleep deprivation.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh! Sleep deprivation! I can identify with that. 

Nice dramatic entrance. Hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Galactic Insanity! 

Deciding what to do with life is difficult with the answer rarely involving simply going from A to B. What do you currently study in college? Also, what do you like to read and write about?


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome.

Seems like a great forum (and I have been on 3 other writting forums over the past 2 years), I am pretty new too!


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 5, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Hey Galactic Insanity!
> 
> Deciding what to do with life is difficult with the answer rarely involving simply going from A to B. What do you currently study in college? Also, what do you like to read and write about?



Right now I'm studying Media, but i'm probably going to change it. I only briefly considered english because it'd probably turn everything i love about writing and turn it around, so I'd rather not, haha. On the other hand, I do like science! So I have a few things to choose from. Also, I love to read sci-fi stories, some nonfiction stuff regarding LGBT stuff, and fantasy! I write about the same stuff, haha.



Mesafalcon said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Seems like a great forum (and I have been on 3 other writting forums over the past 2 years), I am pretty new too!



Hey! Nice to meet you ^_^ I've tried other forums but they were just never all that interesting to me. Anyway, I'm glad I'm here!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2015)

Sci-Fi!!! My favorite! Soooo, of course I am going to be looking forward to reading your work! I see you have 11 posts, sooo at least you are getting busy... Welcome to fabulous WF.. THE place to be to sharpen your skills and have you hit the literary world running.. Writers need readers, so feel free to read and let the writers know how you feel about their work.. Hope you are enjoying WF.. catch ya later.. Peace always... jul


----------



## GalacticInsanity (Jun 5, 2015)

Haha thanks! I wanted to get up to 10 posts so I could post a story. The only problem is, I have nothing I want to post! So I'm working on some stuff now, getting it reviewed by a friend to make sure there are no glaring mistakes.


----------

